#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Living In Thailand Forum >  >  > The Family Room >  >  Showering with Children

## Concerned

Thank you so much for your advice in the last thread. A new development has arisen that makes me want to check something else about Thai culture, namely what is the Thai culture's position on showering/bathing children? At what age is it no longer okay to have a parent sharing the shower/bath? I ask because my son (who is nearly 6) has told me that he has showers with his mum (on pretty much a daily basis when he is with her) and that she has no clothes on. I know if I reported this to children's services or some other organisation she would just say that it is part of her culture and they would do no further investigation, so can any of you guys help provide me with what is normal in Thailand re: showering with children?

----------


## Stinky

It is not seen as out of the ordinary in Thailand, if she is a decent mother then I wouldn't worry about it. 







> he has showers with his mum (on pretty much a daily basis when he is with her) and that she has no clothes on.


It's considered the most efficient method  :Wink: 
But really mate don't worry so much about this, it's nothing  :Smile:

----------


## keda

I think children are not a protected specie in Thailand to the exclusion of common sense, that's reserved for the West where you have to check with the local pc gestapo if it's ok to take pics of your nudie toddler in the bath.

----------


## the dogcatcher

I don't shower with girls that are less than 18.
"That's how old she said she was your honour".

----------


## DrAndy

> Thank you so much for your advice in the last thread. A new development has arisen that makes me want to check something else about Thai culture, namely what is the Thai culture's position on showering/bathing children? At what age is it no longer okay to have a parent sharing the shower/bath? I ask because my son (who is nearly 6) has told me that he has showers with his mum (on pretty much a daily basis when he is with her) and that she has no clothes on. I know if I reported this to children's services or some other organisation she would just say that it is part of her culture and they would do no further investigation, so can any of you guys help provide me with what is normal in Thailand re: showering with children?


 
a newbie with the nik "concerned"  .... interesting!

showers with kids are normal all over the world, with either parent 

why are you questioning something so obviously harmless?

----------


## good2bhappy

personaly I don't
but have no problem if they come into the bathroom when I am taking a shower.
Most Thai mothers would not go naked infront of their children

----------


## kingwilly

> Originally Posted by Concerned
> 
> 
> Thank you so much for your advice in the last thread. A new development has arisen that makes me want to check something else about Thai culture, namely what is the Thai culture's position on showering/bathing children? At what age is it no longer okay to have a parent sharing the shower/bath? I ask because my son (who is nearly 6) has told me that he has showers with his mum (on pretty much a daily basis when he is with her) and that she has no clothes on. I know if I reported this to children's services or some other organisation she would just say that it is part of her culture and they would do no further investigation, so can any of you guys help provide me with what is normal in Thailand re: showering with children?
> 
> 
>  
> a newbie with the nik "concerned"  .... interesting!
> 
> ...


A question is ok. But I agree with you, showers up to around the age 6 or 8 with a parent are considered harmless around the world.

----------


## Norton

> Most Thai mothers would not go naked infront of their children


I agree. Not a cultural norm.

----------


## genghis61

> Most Thai mothers would not go naked infront of their children


asked the resident 'expert' and she agreed, as in 'never'. She bathed children (2 daughters) till they could shower themselves, but has not, and would not, shower with them.

----------


## FlyFree

Is it ok to smile at my children? Please advise, fucktards.

----------


## reinvented

wife showers with our 3 year old girl
i keep my todger covered
i think the op may be looking too much into it

----------


## Marmite the Dog

I shower my 3 year old boy. 

Sometimes I don't keep my todger covered.

Sometimes I walk around the house stark bollock naked. It's only skin - I can't see what the fuss is all about.

----------


## DrAndy

The fuss is because a lot of people are repressed and overly concerned about what other people may think

if you shower with your kid and know it is normal and harmless, then no problem

if you shower with a kid and have unpleasant thoughts, then better not do it

if you need to even ask the question, then better not do it

between a mother and child, 100% normal

----------


## DrAndy

my kid often comes toddling in to the bathroom to have a look at me showering

I remember with another daughter, she loudly asked her mum in the middle of a crowded supermarket "mummy, why does daddy have a wobbly?"

oh how they laughed

----------


## genghis61

> Is it ok to smile at my children? Please advise, f*cktards.


i simply offered my GF's own view on the topic; sure it differs family-to-family. 

Put simply, though perhaps not simply enough for some, she said she does not shower with her children. 

Should I use a bigger font? smaller words with less syllables?
 :kma:

----------


## nidhogg

^ If I remember correctly, "concerned" is in the middle of a custody dispute with his Thai missus (??) or the ilk, and he is looking for reasons to remove custody from the wife/ex-wife.

----------


## Stinky

Showering with the kid wont do it, the courts rarely remove kids from the mother and only do so in the most extreme circumstances.

----------


## Norton

> Is it ok to smile at my children?


No worries. It's the cultural norm. :Smile:

----------


## Concerned

> ^ If I remember correctly, "concerned" is in the middle of a custody dispute with his Thai missus (??) or the ilk, and he is looking for reasons to remove custody from the wife/ex-wife.


You remember incorrectly. If you must know, I am the main carer but when visiting his mum my son has been reporting a great deal of emotional and physical abuse (not an exaggeration based on oversensitivity or post-divorce-bickering, but stuff that has made him really upset). I'm asking about the showering with his mum thing as a precaution just in case there are other types of abuse going on as well, as his mother has silenced him about telling me what he does there since she was informed about the investigation. Also, showers here are a lot smaller than the ones I used in Thailand which makes the whole thing rather cramped and unusual when such things happen here.

Thanks for your input everyone. It sounds like it may be a regional thing given the mixed responses.

----------


## Jesus Jones

a newbie with the nik "concerned"  .... interesting!

showers with kids are normal all over the world, with either parent 

why are you questioning something so obviously harmless?[/quote]




My thoughts exactly!

----------


## Thormaturge

Frankly if I went back to the UK I would be scared to take a shower at all, even on my own,  in case someone was offended.  I mean, there is bound to be a camera somewhere checking on these things.

----------


## bart

]wife showers with our 3 year old girl
i keep my todger covered
i think the op may be looking too much into it[/quote]

    i think  it  is  ok ,  to  shower  with  your  children .
            but,   when  they  reach  puberty ,  no  way .

----------


## sabang

Get a life people.

----------


## Stinky

Mind if I shower first

----------


## Rural Surin

> Thank you so much for your advice in the last thread. A new development has arisen that makes me want to check something else about Thai culture, namely what is the Thai culture's position on showering/bathing children? At what age is it no longer okay to have a parent sharing the shower/bath? I ask because my son (who is nearly 6) has told me that he has showers with his mum (on pretty much a daily basis when he is with her) and that she has no clothes on. I know if I reported this to children's services or some other organisation she would just say that it is part of her culture and they would do no further investigation, so can any of you guys help provide me with what is normal in Thailand re: showering with children?


Think too much.

----------


## Rural Surin

> The fuss is because a lot of people are repressed and overly concerned about what other people may think
> 
> if you shower with your kid and know it is normal and harmless, then no problem
> 
> if you shower with a kid and have unpleasant thoughts, then better not do it
> 
> if you need to even ask the question, then better not do it
> 
> between a mother and child, 100% normal


Indeed, Andy. The overt and invented consciousness is derived from cultures that are far more political, less social.

----------


## wefearourdespot

> Is it ok to smile at my children? Please advise, fucktards.


I would do that in private only. You know , an NGO might think you are trying to seduce them.

----------


## wefearourdespot

> The fuss is because a lot of people are repressed and *overly concerned about what other people may think*


and rightly so, as among "other people" there are anti -pedo nazi crusaders who can take away your children and put you in prison.

----------


## EssEffBee

> The fuss is because a lot of people are repressed and overly concerned about what other people may think
> 
> if you shower with your kid and know it is normal and harmless, then no problem
> 
> if you shower with a kid and have unpleasant thoughts, then better not do it
> 
> if you need to even ask the question, then better not do it
> 
> between a mother and child, 100% normal


I agree 1 000 000%.

----------


## DrAndy

gosh, and there was I thinking I was nearly leading the dumbest arsehole poll

----------

